# first feeding... success!



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

I got a ball python one week ago and today acording to the pet store was his schedule feeding day. I thought I should maybe wait another week so he can settle in a bit more but I went ahead and got a forzen mice today and gave it a shot. The guy at the pet store told me to use tongs when feeding. I held the mouse by its tail and as soon as I stuck it about 5" infront of my ball python he rose up and struck hit. It took him about 10 mins to get it all down. So first feeding was a success!!! Don't have any pics but will be getting a camera soon so maybe another time I can get some pics for ya.

steve


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome, congrats!

Try to switch to frozen rats, much healthier.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Awesome, congrats!
> 
> Try to switch to frozen rats, much healthier.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Good to hear he his taking frozen prey


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Where's the feeding video?









Seriously...Congratulations...I know its hard to get new exotic pets to accept food.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats. Keeping him nice and fat is key.

And with ball pythons being picky eaters sometimes the fact that he's taken f/t prey is good.

Rats are better than mice. Just make sure it's appropriately sized.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My bp takes f/t like nothing.

All I have to do is thaw it out then lay it in his 
feeding enclosure and he eats it, I dont even have to 
wiggle it around. He eats every week for me without problem.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

huntx7 said:


> Awesome, congrats!
> 
> Try to switch to frozen rats, much healthier.


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Awesome, congrats!
> 
> Try to switch to frozen rats, much healthier.


What size rat should I get?

Thanks guys,

He seems to be much more active now since I fed him. I waited till today to handle him is this how long I should wait to handle after a feeding?

steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Good job.









The size of the prey depends on the size of the snake. If it's a juvenile and he's happy eating mice, then you're doing just fine.



> I waited till today to handle him is this how long I should wait to handle after a feeding?


I won't handle a snake that has eaten for at least two days. Eating such a big meal is a precarious situation for the snake. Any amount of stress or a rapid temperature change will induce it to regurgitate.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Sweet congrats man!

I recently got my guy on F/T mice. I'll switch to rats when he gets bigger. Does your perk up as soon as he smells the mouse? My bp spends most of his time in his cave, but as soon as i get the mouse close to the cage he's up and about, ready for a snack!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

GATORS said:


> Awesome, congrats!
> 
> Try to switch to frozen rats, much healthier.


What size rat should I get?

Thanks guys,

He seems to be much more active now since I fed him. I waited till today to handle him is this how long I should wait to handle after a feeding?

steve
[/quote]

Get a rat approximately the size of your snakes girth.

For a ball python, I'd wait about a day or two before handling him.


----------

